# Head Rest are done...



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

head rest are all done, so are gauges, zl1 wheel, red trim and shifter.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Cabamino (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow! Looks great...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice race car , can I drive IT ?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Those are very nice! Are they Active or Passive head rests? Do they adjust forward a few clicks. You would think this 'feature' would be standard on the CRUZE ?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks good Smorey



brian v said:


> Nice race car , can I drive IT ?


No. You forgot to say please


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That came out great. I like the turbo the most


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks every one
No you can't drive it....lol...my wife don't even drive her


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

What parts are needed for the ZL1 wheel? Have part numbers and is it a straight forward swap? Where did you get the headrests done? I'd be interested in something like that but different writing and color.

Lastly what is between your a pillar gauges? Is that a light in the pillar?

I'm trying to figure out what gauges I want in mine when I get it. Thinking about two Interceptors, but probably only need one and a wideband or mech boost gauge. Wish there were a three gauge pod.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Got a link to those pillar gauges?
Also the shifter?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The silver trim on the ZL1 wheel looks out of place with the red dash trim... mighta looked better with the dash trim left silver? Time to make the wheel trim match the dash!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pillar....badnewsracing.net
shifter....2011 2012 Chevy Cruze Chrome Billet Logo Automatic Shifter Knob | eBay


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Sweet man, Loving the red trim inside.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

